# Crazy catch while farm pond bassin!!!!



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

....Light gear and a 2.75 inch green pumpkin tube, pretty surprising!!! This sure beat the 10 dink bass I caught. Over 30 min to haul it in, but patience paid off!!! Wow...my back still hurts. Hard to judge a weight, I just know it was a GIANT. I am guessing over 30+ anyway. Enjoy!!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Haven't seen you post in awhile . . . . But, that's how you do it!!! NICCC EEE!!!  

Any good smallies yet this year???


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

no smallies worth a picture yet, but it's coming soon....maybe this week!! 
If the rain can stay away for a week and let me float next weekend I will be very greatful, typical spring around here!!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

.....of course I try to catch cats here today and dont get a bite....lol


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> .....of course I try to catch cats here today and dont get a bite....lol


The thrill of that last big fish should last you a little while longer. 

What a huge fish!


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Now that's one nice cat you caught, I bet your back does still hurt. Whew! It's a little different if you know you're gonna be targeting cats but to catch a monster like that when least expecting it is awesome.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Damn son!!!! Nice kitty cat!!!!


----------



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)

as much as i love to fish, i don't think my a-d-d would have allowed me to fight that long!!!! i woulda had to set that pole down and picked anotherone for awhile.

nice fish!

is he in your belly or a brush pile in the bottom of the pond?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I let it go of course, I like catfish but the big ones don't taste as good as the little ones. Plus, I want to give someone else the thrill of catching her......
The new BPS carbonlite spinning reel is the real deal, unbelievable drag system to land this fish.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations on the catch and release, that is one heck of a fish.


----------

